# ActionListener mit KeyListener



## KingOnline1 (24. Feb 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier und hab auch gleich eine Frage. Ich hab zwar schon gesucht, aber nichts passendes gefunden. 

Ich möchte einen Taschenrechner programmieren, bzw. hab ich schon und der Funktioniert auch recht gut. Nur Standardrechenarten nichts besonderes. Das halt um ein wenig mit GUI warm zu werden.

Die Buttons hören auf den Mauszeigen alle gut, nur möchte ich die auch mit der Tastatur aktivieren können. Ich habe dazu eine Klasse, die ActionListener implementiert hat. Da steht eine menge code, der auch funktioniert. Jetzt hab ich mir überlegt eine neue Klasse mit KeyListener zu implementieren, die auf den Code im ActionListener zugreifen kann.

Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine. Ich möchte keinen redundanten Code produzieren.

Ich habe an sowas gedacht wie:


```
private class KeyHandler implements KeyListener
public void keyTyped(KeyEvent e) {
if (e.getKeyCode() == KeyEvent.VK_1)){
// hier auf den Code vom ActionListener zugreifen 
} 
}
```
:bahnhof:


Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Lodoss (24. Feb 2014)

Möglichkeit 1:

Beide Listener rufen eine in der Klasse befindliche Methode auf


```
methodeX()
{
    JButton btn = new JButton("Button 1");
		
    btn.addActionListener(new ActionListener()
    {
	public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent arg0)
	{
		eineMethode();
	}
    });
		
    this.addKeyListener(new KeyAdapter()
    {
	public void keyTyped(KeyEvent e)
	{
                // wenn "1" gedrückt wird
	        if (e.getKeyCode() == KeyEvent.VK_1)
		{
			eineMethode();
		}
	}
    });
}

private eineMethode()
{
    // ....
}
```


----------



## KingOnline1 (24. Feb 2014)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich werd mal gleich versuchen das umzusetzen. Ich melde mich danach nochmal ;-)


----------



## KingOnline1 (24. Feb 2014)

Ich glaube, dass das so nicht funktionieren wird.
In meiner Methode habe ich if-Verzweigungen für jeden Button.
Der Methode im ActionListener wird ja eine ActionEvent e übergeben.
Beim KeyListener ist es ja ein KeyEvent.

Wenn ich jetzt die Methode separat schreibe und dann versuche im ActionEvent aufzurufen, geht das, aber mit dem KeyEvent ja nicht.

Das mit dem KeyAdapter habe ich auch nicht ganz verstanden.

Ich werde mal einen Teil vom Code hier reinschreiben:


```
public class Calculator extends JFrame {
	private JButton buttonOne;

	public Calculator() {
		buttonOne = new JButton("1");
		buttonOne.addActionListener(new NumberButtonHandler());
		numberPanel.add(buttonOne);
	}

	private class NumberButtonHandler implements ActionListener {
		@Override
		public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
			if (e.getSource() == buttonOne) {
				displayTextArea.setText(displayTextArea.getText() + "1");
				if (!additionCounter && !substractionCounter
						&& !multiplyCounter && !divisionCounter)
					operationButtonEnabler(true);
				else {
					operationSingleButtonEnabler();
					buttonNegative.setEnabled(true);
                                }
                        } else if (...) {
                                ...
                        }
                }
        }

	private class KeyHandler implements KeyListener {

		@Override
		public void keyPressed(KeyEvent e) {
			// TODO Auto-generated method stub

		}

		@Override
		public void keyReleased(KeyEvent e) {
			// TODO Auto-generated method stub

		}

		@Override
		public void keyTyped(KeyEvent e) {
			
		}
	}
```

Die geschweiften Klammern beim NumberButtonHandler stimmen hier nicht ganz glaub. Sieht so komisch eingerückt aus. Das ist aber bei mir auf dem Rechner aller in  Ordnung.

Ich hoffe, dass der Ausschnitt mal reicht. Ist jetzt natürlich nur das Beispiel für den einen Button. Natürlich steht da noch viel mehr. Ich bin auch noch ein Anfänger. 

Ich habe jetzt auch mal probiert die Methoden auch im KeyListener zu implementieren, die ich im ActinListener implementiert hab. Nachdem ich den KeyListener dem Button 1 hinzugefügt habe, hat es aber auch nicht geklappt.

Ich steh brutal auf'm Schlauch.


----------



## Lodoss (24. Feb 2014)

so kannst du die beiden listener auf den button packen

```
buttonOne = new JButton("1");
        buttonOne.addActionListener(new NumberButtonHandler());
        buttonOne.addKeyListener(new KeyHandler());
```

du nimmst den sourcecode der im NumberbuttonHandler drinsteht und lagerst den in den Calculator in eine eigene methode aus ("inputPerformed(char value)"). die beiden listener übernehmen nurnoch die aufgabe, jenachdem welcher knopf gedrückt wurde oder welcher key auf der tastatur gedrückt wurde entsprechend die inputPerformed mit dem richtigen Wert aufzurufen.

```
private class NumberButtonHandler implements ActionListener
    {
        public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e)
        {
            if (e.getSource() == buttonOne)
            {
            	inputPerformed('1');
            }
        }
    }
```
gleiches spielchen im KeyHandler

```
private class KeyHandler implements KeyListener
    {
        public void keyPressed(KeyEvent e)
        {
        	inputPerformed(e.getKeyChar());
        }
 
        public void keyReleased(KeyEvent e)
        {}
 
        public void keyTyped(KeyEvent e)
        {}
    }
```
und hier die methode die von beiden listenern aufgerufen wird (methode von Calculator)

```
private void inputPerformed(char input)
    {
    	// hier kannst du hinpacken was je nach aktion passoeren soll
    	/*
        displayTextArea.setText(displayTextArea.getText() + "1");
        if (!additionCounter && !substractionCounter
                && !multiplyCounter && !divisionCounter)
            operationButtonEnabler(true);
        else {
            operationSingleButtonEnabler();
            buttonNegative.setEnabled(true);
                        }
                } else if (...) {
                        ...
                }
        }
        */
    }
```

zum thema KeyAdapter: damit man nicht immer alle 3 methoden vom Keylistener implementierern muss (brauchst idr. ja nur eine) gibt es eine Klasse KeyAdapter die das übernimmt (dient nur der übersichtlichkeit) Siehe auch KeyAdapter (Java Platform SE 7 )


----------



## KingOnline1 (24. Feb 2014)

Danke nochmal. Dein Tipp war sehr gut. Leider verstehe ich nicht, warum der KeyListener nicht funktioniert. 

Ich habe es genauso umgesetzt, wie du es gemeint hast. 
- Methode ausgelagert mit inputPerformed(Char input)
- if-Verzeigungen angepasst
- NumberButtonHandler angepasst
- KeyHandler angepasst
- button?.addKeyListener(new KeyHandler()); ergänzt

Ich hab auch ein System.out.println("1") als test probiert. Aber da reagiert nichts.
Ich habe den Code jetzt auch schon hoch und runter gelesen.
Wahrscheinlich, war DAS vorhin auch das Problem.


----------



## Lodoss (25. Feb 2014)

schau dir in dem zusammenhang mal
How to Use Key Bindings (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing > Using Other Swing Features)
und
JButton: getActionMap() : JButton*«*javax.swing*«*Java by API
an, tastatureingaben lassen sich für buttons nicht so einfach über einen keylistener einsammeln


----------



## KingOnline1 (26. Feb 2014)

Danke nochmal für deine Hilfe. Das letzte war des Rätsels Lösung. Ich habe zwar eine Weile gebraucht, bis ich es hinbekommen habe, aber es klappt jetzt schonmal für die Zahl eins. Jetzt noch für die anderen Zahlen und die Operatoren, dann dürft nichts schief gehen.

Ich habe vorhin noch zufällig herausgefunden, dass es auch davor schon geklappt hat mit dem KeyListener (also ohne die InputMap/ActionMap Sache). Das aber nur, wenn der Focus auch auf dem jeweiligen Panel ist. Ich habe da zwar auch noch kurz nachgeforscht und bin auf requestFocus() und weitere Methoden gestoßen, die aber alle nicht funktioniert haben.

Wie gesagt: mit InputMap/ActionMap klappt es jetzt.

:applaus::toll:


----------

